# Door spray rig



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

This is how I spray doors. These are hollow core and are easily carried to a staging area to dry. 

Crappy production job. Thought it may be helpful to someone.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that a strip of trim holding it?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

RH said:


> Is that a strip of trim holding it?



Yes. Typically I would use something stiffer and put a bungee cord on the front of the ladder rather than rope. This worked just as well


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use something very similar, except I use a 5' piece of closet rod with a 3-4 inch nail in the end. Cut the head off the nail, drill a hole in the end of the rod same size as the nail. I put the nail point in the corner off the bevel for the first coat and for the second coat move the door to the other corner of the bevel. It works on flush doors as well you just have to be a bit more careful when you do a second coat. The closet rod is plenty stiff and you don't have to worry about nailing something to the top of the door. You can do all sides of the door. After about 3 door's you can wiggle the door in the built up paint to seal the bottom. Just change out the cardboard now and again.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use 2" tape to hold the closet rod to the ladder. It works on heavier doors if you put some weight on the back of the ladder.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems like an awful lot of effort to go through to spray a door, one at a time.

Why not just mask off the walls with 9ft plastic. Nail/screw a stir stick at the top and lean against the walls? Cover floors if necessary with a drop cloth or card board. 

Spray the front, turn, spray back, then sides last. Done.

Just a thought.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It doesn't seem like the most efficient system for spraying more than one or two doors. I was taught to set up all the doors in an accordion stye and spray them all at once. This way you're not having to move the doors right after they've been sprayed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> It doesn't seem like the most efficient system for spraying more than one or two doors. I was taught to set up all the doors in an accordion stye and spray them all at once. This way you're not having to move the doors right after they've been sprayed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the best way. That's how we do doors. So much easier than 1 door at a time.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Seems like an awful lot of effort to go through to spray a door, one at a time.
> 
> Why not just mask off the walls with 9ft plastic. Nail/screw a stir stick at the top and lean against the walls? Cover floors if necessary with a drop cloth or card board.
> 
> ...


I have done it that way. I set this up and sprayed 24 doors in under an 1.25 hours. Just to be clear. The tension of the rod holds the door. That trim isn't fastened. Plus, these doors only get one coat. Takes about 20 seconds to spray. Production stuff. 

I used the hvlp on some heavy ones and did it the way you suggest. 2 coats of oil.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Also, the rooms in the upstairs are small. I like the accordion style of spraying...just didn't have enough room for two or 3 rows. 

Besides, I'm awesome at painting. Doesn't matter how I do it. It always turns out great. Everything I touch turns to gold.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Perhaps this is good for a single painter? Never seen a set up like this. Glad it works for you. 

Although I can set up accordion by myself, having two guys is better. Doordeckers (my preferred option at any given time when doing doors) take two guys but certainly helps when space isn't available. 

So many ways to do our work and yet we all are turning everything we touch to gold...


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

We recommend these.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

zoomermp said:


> We recommend these.


I've seen those metal door deckers for years. I just don't do enough doors to make the purchase pay off. (I refuse to get in the NC market) They're a bit pricey. I just use a piece of wood on top and lean it against a wall. I've also used a 9" screw on one end and 2 on the other end and spray them flat on a horse. Flip it around on the one screw to do the other side. The only negative is it takes a lot of saw horses. I use the plastic fold up type and have about 6 pairs. Your method is the best. I prefer spraying them flat. 

I also use those yellow plastic hinge things that you attach to two doors standing up. You can also put a stir stick at the top of the two doors. Sometimes a basement will only have an 8' ceiling and it's best to spray them flat so you don't get overspray on the lids. Popcorn ceilings can be difficult to cover if you don't have any push pins handy.


----------

